# Second outing with my new 24/7



## nobody_special (Nov 20, 2006)

I went out to the local range today with my new Taurus 24/7 pro 9mm and 200 rounds. The range is out in the desert, miles from anything, the last 3-4 miles are on a gravel road and I'm not sure if I really want to keep going there (my poor Prius!). It was quiet and peaceful, until I started shooting; I doubt there was anyone else in at least a 3 mile radius. There weren't any target holders, so I shot at an empty water jug and other debris on the nearest berm, which was perhaps 25 yards away. I also fired carefully aimed shots at more distant berms, and tried rapid-fire on the nearest in order to see how much my accuracy suffered. All in all, I'd have preferred a closer target.

With the combination of foam earplugs and a cheap set of earmuff style hearing protectors, I don't think I heard the 9mm firing at all, aside from sound conducted through my body. Later, I tried with just the 'muffs; they certainly worked well enough, but the foam plugs are better. I'll keep using both.

With carefully aimed shots at ~25 yards, I could usually hit the water jug (or at least make it jump). The more distant shots were interesting because I could better judge the point of impact by seeing the puff of dust. With slow aimed firing (perhaps 2 seconds per shot) I was probably hitting within a ~ 1 degree circle, and usually the impact point was about where I would expect -- but not always. Sometimes it was off to the left, or high. I did not notice the consistent lower-left trend in the pattern that I had last weekend.

With rapid fire (about 2 shots per second, not using the sights except for the initial shot) I'm not very accurate... but with some practice I think I'll get better.

Sometimes the ejected cases came back more than flying to the side and hit the arm of my jacket, which was a little strange. Maybe I was limp-wristing slightly?

The Brown Bear ammo was cheap ($115/1000), it worked well but it's dirty. Last weekend, I went to an indoor shooting range and fired 50 rounds of doubletap 115gr. and 50 rounds of Remington FMJ; upon disassembly, the gun still looked pretty clean. Not today! After 200 rounds it was very dirty and took some scrubbing to get clean. I cleaned it as soon as I got home.

As for the 24/7, I'm pleased. The recoil is very low, it's very comfortable and easy to shoot. After 300 rounds through the gun I've had no misfeeds, ejection failures, or firing failures - in fact, no problems at all. I do need to figure out how to be more accurate with it. The sights are pretty good - I like the Heinie 2-dot sights better than 3-dot or 1-dot sights - but when shooting the more distant berms, like 50 or 75 yards or something like that, I felt that something smaller (fine wire, scope? - not that I want or need one) would be more appropriate. But a pistol isn't meant for that kind of distance anyway. Also, I practiced some dry-firing last night (very safely, and with a snap-cap), and found the sights very difficult to pick up in low light. Of course, even with good light it takes me a second or two to align the sights with a target.

All in all, a good outing.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you're improving. I've used Silver Bear in one of my rifles before. Functioned fine but dirty.

And I'll try not to hold the Prius comment against you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats nice. I am glad U like it. I'll admit, that the newest version of the 24/7 with the SA trigger has intrigued me. I'd like to try shooting one and see how it compares with the P99.


----------

